# Westminster Shorter Curriculum



## tfelice (Jul 16, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knew of any curriclum for teaching the Westminster Shorter to yournger children. I have a lot of stuff for older kids and adults (Training Hearts, Westminster Shorter for Study Classes, etc) but need something for the younger kids that may have games, crafts, etc. We have used GCP's Kid's Quest product, but that uses the Children's Catechism.

Any leads?

Thanks


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 16, 2009)

G.I. Williamson's Book on the WSC can be adapted pretty easily for kids. 

You can find it here.


----------



## tfelice (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks. We have that one and will probably be using it for the adult class. What we are doing starting in September is a Family night. There will be several different age appropriate classes, but each class will be studying the same question from the catechism. The problem we are having is finding material for the youngest of kids, since so much that is already published uses the "Children's Catechism". We want the kids to be memorizing and learning the same questions as their older siblings and parents.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 16, 2009)

Tony:

I'm not sure that this will provide what you are looking for, but you might take a look at the curriculum used in the Summer Bible School program developed by Dr. Abraham Lance Lathem, in the early 20th century.

The Summer Bible School was five weeks long each summer, three hours per day, and it ran from kindergarten through senior high. Cf. the curriculum at: 
PCA Historical Center: "How to Conduct a Summer Bible School" by Abraham Lance Lathem (1937)

The PCA Historical Center recently received Dr. Lathem's papers, and as we have completed processing, we are posting other highlights including examples of some of the curriculum. Now online are two catechisms, one on the Old Testament and one on the Twelve Apostles. See the main index for links:
PCA Historical Center Miscellany Collection: Abraham Lance Lathem [1866-1955]

There's also a letter from Francis Schaeffer describing how he used the Summer Bible School in his early ministry.


----------

